# Armageddon steel legion



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking about getting back into warhammer 40k and i wanted to make an Imperial Guard army based around the armageddon steel legion. 

I know this will take me forever to build due to having to order the legion troops from collectors on the GW website, however i have a few questions.

1. Model wise: My core IG regiments will be from the armageddon steel legion boxes, however i was thinking about using forge world models of the death korps of krieg HQ as a Armageddon steel legion HQ as they look similar. Also does anyone think adding a detachment of Armageddon ork hunters (Catachan models) would be a fun idea? Plus tanks etc will be from normal IG stuff and maybe some krieg heavy weapons squads. 

2. Game wise: How would one make a list based on the steel legion? As in what things would be the most likely to appear in a steel legion army and some tactics to make them fluffy and competitive.

3. Blog: What are these, how do i get one and is there any tips on making a good blog.

4. Fluff: Would anyone like some background info, and short stories i have rolling in my head 

Looking forward to replies :grin:


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

You will need a million chimeras, everything on your side of the board should start off in one.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

1) i know of lots of people that are using the DKoK FW units as their Steel Legion, add in a few of the plastics of either the Cadians or Catachans would be a great money saver & theme for you to paint.

2) well most likely an army that rides in lots of transports, but just about anything that you want would do.

3) blog/blôg/
Verb: Add new material to or regularly update a blog.
Noun: A Web site on which an individual or group of users record opinions, information, etc. on a regular basis.

simply type "blog site" into google and you will get hundreds of sits to host a blog, unfortunately i do not have any more knowledge on this.

4) would we like to read any homebrew fluff? absolutely, just start a thread in the hombrew fluff section.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

1.) Concerning the models (sticking to the fluff) the army is going to be a mechanized IG army. Saying that, you will be taking Chimeras at every opportunity for transports. I would take probably a Battle Tank Squadron, a Basilisk as well and Hellhounds. The Armageddon Ork Hunters is a great idea personally. I would have them be the Veterans. Model wise for you base choice: Just go with the Death Korps of Kreig models with Forge World. It will be a bit expensive but it will be worth the extra money. Your looking at $35 right now for one squad of the original Steel Legion. With the Pound, it would be $58 right now for a squad but you won't have to deal with metal, and you will have a higher quality model/army. Personal opinion that's all.

2.) A mech IG Army would be pretty competitive last I checked. Like I said, Chimeras, tanks, and lots of standard troops. If I remember the fluff correctly Steel Legion were conscripted militia basically so they didn't really have any eliteness too them.

Home this info helps.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I would use Manticores or Medusae rather than the Basilisk. Apart from that, I'd take Heavy Flamers, Flamers and Inferno Cannons at every oppurtunity. Ork Fighters? Hell(hound) yeah!

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You could use the Armoured Battle group rules from Forgeworld if you like. Allows you to take tanks as troops.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

There are a few companies that make gasmasked, helmeted heads to use with normal cadian plastic models.

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=wwd_str_ger_shs_102_000
http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=wwd_str_ger_shs_101_000


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with Jaysen. Cost wise this army is going to be poison. As far as i recall the steel legion weren't all greatcoats so third party heads on cadians would be an excellent alternative.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

+rep for agreeing with me,


----------

